# Fall herbicide application for NE OK



## BAFarm (Sep 22, 2020)

I have a 10 acre pasture in NE Oklahoma that I would like to try to recover. The current state is a Johnson/Crab/Thistle mix with some Bermuda and Fescue mixed in. I would say that looking out over the field it is at this point it is 50% overrun with Johnson grass. To my knowledge it has been left to seed Johnson grass for years but was cut and bailed for hay. With our weather predicted to be mid 80's for the next week or so, I was thinking of 8 oz of Panoramic 2SL and then possibly follow up with sprayed 0-0-25 before the first freeze. I would like to knock down the weeds to a point that I could use a wiper rig with roundup this spring to catch any leftovers. Any experience that could be shared is appreciated. Any suggestions on a pre-m to continue the yearly battle?


----------



## weedman (Jul 12, 2019)

I think you will get unacceptable injury to your fescue and bermuda with 8 oz of Panoramic. I think your first step will be to decide on promoting either your bermuda or your fescue. Outrider is the gold standard for johnsongrass but it will knock fescue as well.

For the crabgrass, you have Prowl H2O or Rezilon. Rezilon will hurt the fescue also, but is a better PRE than Prowl.

I have seen the weed wiper work well for johnsongrass control with Rounup, although it isn't perfect by any stretch.

Is this for haying or grazing?


----------



## BAFarm (Sep 22, 2020)

weedman said:


> Is this for haying or grazing?


Haying.. I would like to get the grass cleaned up enough to use for small square horse hay. My guess would be that the bermuda would be better to promote and would be my preference. I plan to over seed the field in the May-June of next year.


----------



## weedman (Jul 12, 2019)

If bermuda then I would use Outrider for sure as it will both control the johnsongrass well and suppress the tall fescue. It is expensive, however.

if seeding anything, putting a PRE down will not be a good idea, especially if using Rezilon. I think if it were mine, I would spray to take out the Johnson now, use Rezilon in the spring, then focus on getting the correct fertilizer and lime out for bermuda and really push it. I believe it will outcompete the fescue. Most likely you will also need to use outrider or a weed wiper again. With established stands of these perennial grass weeds, it is a multi-year process.


----------

